# Fifa 18 Sequenzen Ruckeln stark? Vega 56 / 980 TI



## elpadre (23. September 2017)

Moin,

ich habe ein Problem bei Fifa 18 - die Sequenzen Ruckeln stark(Freistoß, Verhandeln usw.) das Spiel selbst nicht - habe bei keinem Spiel Probleme.

Setup:
E3-1231 v3
16GB DDR3
Asus Sabertooth Z97
Bei der Fifa 18 Demo eine 980 TI AMP Extreme, jetzt bei Release eine Vega 56.
Bei beiden das gleiche Problem vorhanden gewesen.

3440x1440 Auflösung - egal welche Settings ich durch spiele! Das Problem bleibt bestehen.

EDIT: 
Mittlerweile eine Vega 64 und auch bei BF1 Sequenzen besteht dieses Problem. Ingame habe ich 95-100 FPS auf 3440p in Ultra.

Hat noch einer diese Probleme?


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Robonator (23. September 2017)

Ist es auf einer SSD installiert? Kann mir grad nur vorstellen das deine Platte oder so nicht mit dem Laden des Videos hinterherkommt. 
Oder sind das in Echtzeit gerenderte Szenen?


----------



## Chinaquads (23. September 2017)

Diese Sequenzen sind auf 30 fps gelockt. Kann sein, das dich das stört.


----------



## elpadre (23. September 2017)

Die Spiele sind auf einer 512 GB SSD, nein die fallen unter 30FPS die Sequenzen und das ist Absolut anstrengend und Nervig, ich kann nicht mal eine Flanke ordentlich schlagen.


----------



## WalterWachtel (4. Oktober 2017)

@TE...wie sieht denn die Auslastung deiner Hardware aus? Ich hatte das auf 2k auch, ganz schrecklich, geholfen hat es Vertikal Sync im Nvidia Treiber zu aktivieren und die Frames per Afterburner(RivaTuner)  auf die Hz vom Monitor (bzw. leicht drunter) zu fixen. Danach war bei mir dieses Ruckleln weg. Wo du Vertikal Sync bei Amd Vega einstellst weiß ich leider nicht. Höheren Input Lag konnte ich danach nicht feststellen!


----------



## elpadre (22. Oktober 2017)

WalterWachtel schrieb:


> @TE...wie sieht denn die Auslastung deiner Hardware aus? Ich hatte das auf 2k auch, ganz schrecklich, geholfen hat es Vertikal Sync im Nvidia Treiber zu aktivieren und die Frames per Afterburner(RivaTuner)  auf die Hz vom Monitor (bzw. leicht drunter) zu fixen. Danach war bei mir dieses Ruckleln weg. Wo du Vertikal Sync bei Amd Vega einstellst weiß ich leider nicht. Höheren Input Lag konnte ich danach nicht feststellen!



Habe mir heute über EA Acc gratis BF1 geladen und habe Momentan nun eine Vega 64, alles auf Ultra bei 3440 mit 95-100 FPS ingame, sofern aber eine Sequenz kommt Video! Lockt es runter auf 15FPS und Ruckelt, gleiche wie bei Fifa 18.


----------

